# pinging a local nodename fails



## MMacD (Mar 7, 2018)

I installed nsd as my local nameserver.  But `ping`ing "slowcat"  faiis, though "slowcat.local.lan" succeeds.  I seem to sorta-maybe-possibly-couldbe remember that ping doesn't like node-only names, but I can't remember either way for sure.  _Is_ there a problem with `ping` or would it be something more exciting?  (I don't remember ever having these problems when I used bind).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

The issue is not with ping(8), it's the way the host is trying to resolve a hostname without the domain part. 
Set domain or search in /etc/resolv.conf:

```
search local.lan
```
Then everything will work with the 'short' name.


----------



## MMacD (Mar 7, 2018)

aaaaAAAAaaaa...bingo!  So easy when y'know how (as you always do!)


----------

